# whats the difference between bowl/spindle gouges?



## devonwoody (10 Jun 2010)

Looking at the Axminster catalogue at bowl and spindle gouges what is the difference in profile?
Can I regrind a spindle to a bowl profile?


----------



## tekno.mage (10 Jun 2010)

Bowl and Spindle gouges have different shaped flutes - so. no you cvouldn't grind a spindle gouge to make it a bowl gouge - you could theoreticaly do the opposite - but there wouldn;t be much point as you have probably noticed, spindle gouges are much cheaper than bowl gouges!

A bowl gouge is usually milled from round bar and has a deep almost U shaped flute with high sides. A spindle gouge may be milled from bar or shaped from flat stock but has a much shallower flute without the high sides of the U.

Both however can be ground to a fingernail (or long grind) or to a shorter (even striaght across) grind depending what the user wants.

In general, the bowl gouge is a much heavier, stronger and often longer tool than the spindle gouge - but someturners will use a bowl gouge for aspects of "spindle turning" and the spindle gouge can also be used for some aspects of "bowl turning". Some turners even use a large bowl gouge for roughing spindle work instead of a roughing gouge.

Spindle gouges are often used for hollowing end-grain work (boxes, goblets etc), but it is usual to use the bowl gouge for hollowing out bowls.

tekno.mage


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jun 2010)

It isn't the grind it's the profile and the way that they are sometimes made. Basically a bowl gouge has a U shaped profile whereas a spindle gouge is much shallower. Some spindle gouges are forged to the shape as well though now some are rods that are bored to shape. The bowl gouge is stronger as a rule as well. You will find that both often have the same angle of bevel and have fingernail profiles as well as more flat ones. Have a look here

Hope this helps

pete


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jun 2010)

Thanks for that one Pete. 
I shall have to fit up an instruction board above lathe to refresh my memory learning these new skills. Two or three months later it has all gone otherwise.


----------



## hobbler (11 Jun 2010)

Now I am glad someone else brought that up.

I had a discussion with another turner recently at our club. When at school oh so long ago a Bowl gouge was similar to a roughing gouge but shallower arch almost as broad or down to 1/2" across. The angle of grind was greater in comparison to a roughing gouge being that the need for a sturdy cutting edge was required.

A spindle gouge was what is now called a bowl gouge/detail gouge/fluted gouge depending on which part of the world our in. :roll:


----------

